
Israeli Company Lands US Patent That Could Make Internet Search Giants Pay - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/08/israeli-company-lands-us-patent-that-could-make-internet-search-giants-pay/
======
jacquesm
"The technological centerpiece of the patent, referred to as ‘www.addressing’,
basically allows internet surfers to type a site’s name directly into the
address bar or search box and get rerouted to a website straight away, without
getting search results to choose from first. For example, if one were to type
“techcrunch” in the URL field of a browser, the program would access this site
right away without initiating a search query first. Furthermore, the infamous
‘I’m Feeling Lucky’ button on the Google homepage reportedly uses Netex
technology that has now been successfully patented in the United States."

You've got to be kidding me, they got a patent on _THAT_???

~~~
Retric
_they got a patent on THAT???_

It took 10 years to get the patent so it's been rejected several times. My
guess is it's become fairly specific and would be easy to sidestep if you are
not already using their product.

------
cabalamat
Patently absurd, like most software patents.

~~~
ynniv
Bilski v. Kappos [ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilski> ] was recently picked
for review by the Supreme Court. An affirmation of the Federal Circuit
decision (rejecting the patentability of a "business method patent" for hedge
fund trading) could have a sweeping impact on software patents.

Those in the software patent industry (law firms, et al), as well some
companies with extensive patent holdings, have filed amicus briefs against the
Federal Circuit decision [ [http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2009/03/bilski-v-
doll-round-...](http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2009/03/bilski-v-doll-round-i-
of-amicus-briefs.html?b49634b0) ].

Obviously, there has been a lot of activity concerning this case: [
[http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2009/08/top-patently-o-
posts...](http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2009/08/top-patently-o-posts-from-
the-past-year.html) ]

------
gcanyon
This breaking news just in, Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead.

But before he died, he patented dying. So all people who plan to die at some
point need to pay up.

